# Wer zur Hölle braucht so eine Hose ?



## Black Evil (15. Mai 2009)

Hi !
Ist der Preis dieser Hose ein Tippfehler ? Warum muß das Teil denn sooo teuer sein ? Was ist daran so gut ? Denn sie muß ja gut sein bei dem Preis.


----------



## Exekuhtot (15. Mai 2009)

Ist doch der normale ASSOS Preis. Sitzen halt gut und halten recht lange. Das Sitzpolster ist ein Traum. 

Ich gebe allerdings auch nicht mehr so viel Geld für Hosen aus....gibt genügend Alternativen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stratoliner (15. Mai 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Was ist daran so gut ? Denn sie muß ja gut sein bei dem Preis.



Die ist gut, sehr gut sogar!

Anfänger mit empfindlichem Popo und Gelegenheitsfahrer, dehnen es bei ihren seltenen Ausahrten den Asrch aufschuert, brauchen sowas unbedingt.
Wenn du allerdings halbwegs ein Mann bist, regelmäßig auf dem Sattel bist brauchst Du sowas nicht wirklich. Aber, -Ist ja auch wiedr irgendwie ein Schwanzvergleich

Nicht falsch verstehen, die Hose ist wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Eike. (15. Mai 2009)

Bei Bikeklamotten ist es doch noch harmlos. Schau dir mal Preise von Skibekleidung an. Da hÃ¤ngen inzwischen in normalen KaufhÃ¤usern 1000â¬ Jacken von Spyder und co rum.
Die Sachen von Assos sind definitv extrem gut, ob man >200â¬ fÃ¼r eine Hose ausgeben muss ist ja jedem Ã¼berlassen, es gibt auch fÃ¼r deutlich weniger sehr gute Hosen (auch von Assos).


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Mai 2009)

Echte Männer sollten nicht in solchen Hosen posieren (und nicht mit solch einer Sonnenbrille). Da schürf ich mir lieber die Nüsse wund


----------



## farbenfroh (15. Mai 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Echte Männer sollten nicht in solchen Hosen posieren (und nicht mit solch einer Sonnenbrille). Da schürf ich mir lieber die Nüsse wund


hahahahahaha...
die hose ist echt...eine hodenquetsche


----------



## Korgano (15. Mai 2009)

Wenn man 1.000.000 â¬ und mehr im Jahr verdient, warum nicht? Irgendwo muss das Geld ja auch hin.


----------



## Black Evil (15. Mai 2009)

Selbst wenn ich mal sehr viel Geld verdienen wÃ¼rde, hÃ¤tte ich glaube ich Probleme damit den Sinn fÃ¼r eine derartige Ausgabe zu erkennen. FÃ¼r 250 â¬ bekommt man ja schon einen halbwegs gescheiten Rahmen - dass muÃ man sich mal vorstellen.


----------



## flyingscot (15. Mai 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich mal sehr viel Geld verdienen wÃ¼rde, hÃ¤tte ich glaube ich Probleme damit den Sinn fÃ¼r eine derartige Ausgabe zu erkennen. FÃ¼r 250 â¬ bekommt man ja schon einen halbwegs gescheiten Rahmen - dass muÃ man sich mal vorstellen.



Wenn man sehr viel Geld verdient Ã¤ndert sich ganz schnell die Wahrnehmung, da bekommt man dann fÃ¼r 250 Euro definitiv keine halbwegs vernÃ¼nftigen Rahmen, sondern gerade so ne TankfÃ¼llung V-Power.


----------



## nosaint77 (15. Mai 2009)

einer träumt von einem katz-bike, andere von einer assos-hose...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Mai 2009)

Für das Geld der Hose hab ich mir kürzlich ne fast komplette Kletterausrüstung gekauft, und das war alles hochwertige Markenware. Naja wer die Kohle hat solls kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (15. Mai 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Hi !
> Ist der Preis dieser Hose ein Tippfehler ? Warum muß das Teil denn sooo teuer sein ? Was ist daran so gut ? Denn sie muß ja gut sein bei dem Preis.




kaufen, tragen, klappe halten, basta.


----------



## Black Evil (15. Mai 2009)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> einer träumt von einem katz-bike, andere von einer assos-hose...



stimmt auch wieder. Aber ich fürchte das mit dem Katz wird noch lange ein Traum bleiben.


----------



## saturno (15. Mai 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich mal sehr viel Geld verdienen würde, hätte ich glaube ich Probleme damit den Sinn für eine derartige Ausgabe zu erkennen. Für 250  bekommt man ja schon einen halbwegs gescheiten Rahmen - dass muß man sich mal vorstellen.



aber keine katz frame


----------



## cyclo-dude (15. Mai 2009)

ich habe genau die auch kürzloich mal angehabt, weil ich dachte das muss ich mal probieren, allerdings machen die zum glück nicht unbedingt einen schnitt der mir gut passt, ist aber super, dann muss an an sowas keinen gedanken verschwenden ;D


----------



## nightwolf (16. Mai 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich mal sehr viel Geld verdienen wÃ¼rde, hÃ¤tte ich glaube ich Probleme damit den Sinn fÃ¼r eine derartige Ausgabe zu erkennen. FÃ¼r 250 â¬ bekommt man ja schon einen halbwegs gescheiten Rahmen - dass muÃ man sich mal vorstellen.


Du denkst nach und suchst nach vernuenftigen Entscheidungen. Mache ich auch so, aber eins muss klar sein: Wenn alle so drauf waeren wie Du oder ich, dann wuerde die Wirtschaft endgueltig zusammenbrechen - klingt krass, ist aber so. 

Das ganze heutige Wirtschaftsmodell ist auf ueber-die-Verhaeltnisse-leben und Geld-zum-Fenster-raushauen ausgelegt. Und wenn dann die Banken sich gegenseitig auf Grundeis setzen und infolgedessen keine Kredite mehr rausgeben koennen fuers auf-Pump-leben, dann gibts die Riesenkrise, siehe im Moment 
Und den selben Effekt haette man, wenn *alle* 'nach Vernunft' einkaufen taeten  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Black Evil (16. Mai 2009)

Da hast du natÃ¼rlich Recht !
Allerdings habe ich mir mein Lebenskonzept so zurecht gelegt, dass ich lieber weniger Geld verdiene/ausgebe und dafÃ¼r mehr Zeit habe. Wenn ich sehe was einige meiner Kumpels nach dem Studium fÃ¼r einen Stress haben, jeden Tag erst um 19:30h zH sind, dann kann ich mir nur an den Kopp packen. So kÃ¶nnte ich nie leben, auch nicht, wenn ich mir dafÃ¼r eine 200â¬-Hose leisten kÃ¶nnte. Totaler BlÃ¶dsinn.
Ich such mir nach dem Studium irgendeinen DÃ¶deljob, der mir gefÃ¤llt und wo ich auch mal Zeit fÃ¼r mich habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stratoliner (16. Mai 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Ich such mir nach dem Studium irgendeinen Dödeljob, der mir gefällt und wo ich auch mal Zeit für mich habe.



Schließt sich ja nicht aus, viel Freizeit und viel Geld.

P.S. was wiegt denn so ein Katz All-Mountain?


----------



## nightwolf (16. Mai 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich Recht !
> Allerdings habe ich mir mein Lebenskonzept so zurecht gelegt, dass ich lieber weniger Geld verdiene/ausgebe und dafür mehr Zeit habe. (...)


Das Zauberwort heisst fuer mich 'Lebensqualitaet'.

Geld ist hilfreich und korrekt dosiert auch notwendig, um Lebensqualitaet zu erreichen, aber es ist eben *nicht* bedeutungsgleich mit Lebensqualitaet.

Viele wissen das nicht  Du zum Glueck schon 

Was die Arbeit betrifft, die letzten ca. zwei Jahre hatte ich da relatives Glueck, interessante Aufgaben und locker genug Geld. Allerdings war ich fast immer die ganze Woche weg.
Naja, und nu ist Kurzarbeit  ... Mal sehen wie es weitergeht   

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## b00m (16. Mai 2009)

Was bringts mir wenn der Popes net mehr weht tut dafür aber die klöten klemmen?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Mai 2009)

DIR vielleicht befriedigung... wer weiss.


----------



## Black Evil (16. Mai 2009)

Stratoliner schrieb:


> Schließt sich ja nicht aus, viel Freizeit und viel Geld.



Normalerweise schon. Es gibt heute kaum noch Jobs, wo man stressfrei sagen wir um die 1800-2000  verdient und immer pünktlich Feierabend bei einer 35h-Woche hat. 
Bei den Amis läuft das ja noch beknackter - die haben ja nichtmal ordendliche Urlaub im Jahr. Nur so 10 Tage oder so. Vermutlich läuft der Rest mit Überstunden.



Stratoliner schrieb:


> P.S. was wiegt denn so ein Katz All-Mountain?



Das ist mir eher egal bzw. weiß ich auch nicht. Es ist das Konzept das mich so geil auf das Ding macht.


----------



## Black Evil (16. Mai 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort heisst fuer mich 'Lebensqualitaet'.
> 
> Geld ist hilfreich und korrekt dosiert auch notwendig, um Lebensqualitaet zu erreichen, aber es ist eben *nicht* bedeutungsgleich mit Lebensqualitaet.
> 
> Viele wissen das nicht  Du zum Glueck schon




Stimmt, dass ist überraschend vielen nicht bewußt. Ich bin immer von den Socken, wie viele sich sogar ausschließlich über ihren Job definieren und nur daraus ihr Selbstbewußtsein ziehen. Ich kannte mal einen, der wollte sich umbringen, weil sie bei Airbus Standorte dicht machen.
Der hat sich einen dermaßenen Luxus aufgebaut, dass er völlig abhängig von seinem hohen Verdienst war. Der konnte nicht damit leben, das er vieleicht auch mal mit weniger auskommen muß.


Daher meine Intension, das Ganze etwas sachter anzugehen. Statt Neubau geht auch eine ältere Hütte, die man sich langsam fertig macht. Und ein fabrikneues Auto braucht auch kein Mensch. Statt drei Kindern reicht mir ja vieleicht auch eines oder zwei. 



nightwolf schrieb:


> Was die Arbeit betrifft, die letzten ca. zwei Jahre hatte ich da relatives Glueck, interessante Aufgaben und locker genug Geld. Allerdings war ich fast immer die ganze Woche weg.
> Naja, und nu ist Kurzarbeit  ... Mal sehen wie es weitergeht



Genieß die Freizeit ! Wohl dem, der in fetten Jahren Polster geschaffen hat!


----------



## seinup (16. Mai 2009)

Die Assos Teile sind gut, Preisleistung ist mangelhaft. Denn die Assos hält leider auch nicht ewig. Nach 2 Jahren vorgeschriebener Pflege mit Assos Produkten ist meine nicht weniger ausgeleiert, wie günstigere Hosen auch. Die Form ist schlicht verloren. Assos hat die Reklamation offiziell abgelehnt und mir die Hose zurückgeschickt mit der Begründung, dass das normaler Verschleiß sei. Ok - das können normale Hosen auch.

Das Polster ist extrem dick wie eine Windel. Das kann Castelli auch. Sogar für knapp 50 Euro schon.


----------



## KleinundMein (16. Mai 2009)

Je nun, wenn der Waschbrettbauch inclusive ist - ein Schnaeppchen.


----------



## mwulf (16. Mai 2009)

Ich kenne Leute, die haben sich einen Job ausgesucht, der ihnen Spass macht. Dann ist es auch kein Problem mal etwas länger dort zu bleiben.
Wer aber sich aber einen schei$$ Job ausgesucht hat, versucht immer mehr Freizeit zu kriegen. Schelchter dran, ist meiner meinung nach der Zweite. Weil er nur seine Freitzeit als positive Zeit im Leben hat.



KleinundMein schrieb:


> Je nun, wenn der Waschbrettbauch inclusive ist - ein Schnaeppchen.



Du meinst, da kuckt nur der Kopf raus, den Oberkörper sieht man in Wirklichkeit gar nicht?


----------



## Black Evil (16. Mai 2009)

seinup schrieb:


> Das Polster ist extrem dick wie eine Windel. Das kann Castelli auch. Sogar für knapp 50 Euro schon.



Interessant. Ich hatte schon mehrere Hosen mit Sitzpolster an, weil ich das mal probieren wollte. Die Polster waren aber alle schon vom ersten Eindruck zu dick. Dummerweise habe ich einen Sattel mit Polster, auf dem sich jedes Sitzpolster total ätzend, weil zu dick anfühlt.

*Frage: Sind diese dicken Polster auf sehr schmalen/harten Sätteln besser ?
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seinup (17. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab einen harten Sattel. Mag aber prinzipiell diese total dicken Polster ,die fast zum Bauchnabel reichen sowieso nicht. Ich schwitze im Sommer darin extrem und fühl mich wie eingepackt. Ich hab lieber feste Polster von Scott, Nalini oder Pearl Izumi. 

Ich mag auch den Assos Stoff nicht, da ich in meinem Kuhtrikot immer den Eindruck habe, dass es sehr widerspenstig Feuchtigkeit nach außen leitet. Möglicherweise geht man nicht davon aus, dass die Kundschaft bzw. Zielgruppe sportlich fährt, denn sportlich aus dem Sattel gehen kann ich mit der Hose auch kaum, da ich dann den Sattel nicht mehr finde  das Polster ist so dick, dass es jedes Gefühl missen lässt. Wenns mal ruppig bergab geht, geh ich auch mal aus dem Sattel und den find ich dann mit dem Hintern intuitiv nicht wieder  Ehrlich. 

Mit der Assos Windel hast du das Gefühl auf 5 dicken Bettdecken zu hocken. Und wenn du mal aus dem Sattel steigst siehts aus wie als hättest du dir grad in die Hose gemacht


----------



## Black Evil (17. Mai 2009)

Was ich das Schlimmste an diesen dicken Polstern bisher fand : Die haben auch im vordern Bereich, also zwischen den Beinen und am Sack soo viel Material, dass es mir auf dem Sattel sitzend immer fast die Klöten in den Magen gedrückt hat. 
Sollten die Entwickler dieser Polster anathomisch da anders geartet sein ?


----------



## blackstorm63 (17. Mai 2009)

Die ist bestimmt nicht  zum Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## mwulf (17. Mai 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Was ich das Schlimmste an diesen dicken Polstern bisher fand : Die haben auch im vordern Bereich, also zwischen den Beinen und am Sack soo viel Material, dass es mir auf dem Sattel sitzend immer fast die Klöten in den Magen gedrückt hat.
> Sollten die Entwickler dieser Polster anathomisch da anders geartet sein ?



Hast du vielleicht das Damenmodell erwischt?


----------



## nightwolf (17. Mai 2009)

mwulf schrieb:


> (...) Wer aber sich aber einen schei$$ Job ausgesucht hat, versucht immer mehr Freizeit zu kriegen. (...)


Jetzt mal OT, aber einfach nur weil man das IMHO so nicht stehen lassen kann: Niemand _(Ausnahme vll besondere Karrieregeier wg. des Geldes)_ 'sucht sich einen Schaisz-Job aus', manche Jobs sind einfach Schaisze bzw. entpuppen sich mit der Zeit als Schaisze und was will man machen?
Hinschmeissen geht meistens nicht so einfach, wenn Du 'Anhang' hast. Der will auch irgendwie versorgt sein.
Sooo einfach ist es leider nicht. 

Ich war ca. sieben teils leidvolle (zwischendrin dann auch wieder mal ertraegliche) Jahre bei einer seeehr grossen Firma. Ich konnte mich dort phasenweise immer wieder mal arrangieren, aber 'meinen Platz finden', also eine Aufgabe, bei der ich gerne dauerhaft dabeigeblieben waere, konnte ich nicht. Es gab diesen Platz einfach nicht fuer mich.
Einen Kollegen hatte ich z. B., der war genau wie ich mit vielem Murks in dem Laden unzufrieden. Er war aber eher ein quirliger und leicht chaotischer Typ. Da dann eine separate Gruppe aufgemacht wurde fuer die Angebotserstellung, eine Aufgabe, bei der kreatives Chaotentum hilfreich ist, hat er dort seinen Platz gefunden. Fuer mich gabs leider nix passendes ... Ich haette mir Aufgaben denken koennen, aber die waren nicht fuer interne Erledigung vorgesehen, sollten outgesourced werden ...

Ende vom Lied: Ich habe mich selbst outgesourced, weil es in-house nur Projektstressjobs gab die mir die Nerven zerruetteten  
Aber jetzt genug OT 


mwulf schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht das Damenmodell erwischt?


Haehae ... moeglich  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## schnellejugend (17. Mai 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> *Frage: Sind diese dicken Polster auf sehr schmalen/harten Sätteln besser ?
> *



In einem Tour Hosentest waren die Tester gespalten: die einen lieben die dicken Polster, die anderen mögen sie garnicht. Ich gehöre zur zweiten Gruppe. In den Windeln schwitz man zu stark. Es gibt aber auch eher dünnere schwitzige Polster.

Hat (und hatte im Test) aber nicht wirklich was mit dem Sattel zu tun.


----------



## S.D. (17. Mai 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich Recht !
> Allerdings habe ich mir mein Lebenskonzept so zurecht gelegt, dass ich lieber weniger Geld verdiene/ausgebe und dafür mehr Zeit habe. Wenn ich sehe was einige meiner Kumpels nach dem Studium für einen Stress haben, jeden Tag erst um 19:30h zH sind, dann kann ich mir nur an den Kopp packen. So könnte ich nie leben, auch nicht, wenn ich mir dafür eine 200-Hose leisten könnte. Totaler Blödsinn.
> Ich such mir nach dem Studium irgendeinen Dödeljob, der mir gefällt und wo ich auch mal Zeit für mich habe.



Diese Einstellung ist irgendwie ganz gesund.
Ich mußte in den letzten Jahren auch immer mehr feststellen, daß es mir mehr bringt etwas weniger Geld in der Tasche zu haben und dafür meine Freizeit etwas mehr genießen zu können.
Ich finde auch, daß man nicht nur mit extrem hochpreisigen Produkten sehr viel Spaß haben kann.

Gruß


----------



## tvaellen (17. Mai 2009)

ich habe auch eine Assos (allerdings nicht die superteure F.I 13), die ziehe ich auf Rennradtouren > 200 km an. Genau dafür sind die Hosen super, da zwickt auch nach 8 Stunden noch nix. Für normale Touren sind mir zu schade. 
Der Preis erklärt sich auch daraus, dass die Hosen made in Switzerland sind, da sind die Stundenlöhne andere als in Südostasien. 

Inzwischen habe ich allerdings auch noch eine Sugoi, die für Langstreckentouren m.E. nicht nennenswert schlechter ist. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k218/a8128/rs-traegerhose-schwarz.html?mfid=497
Die ist zwar auch kein Schnäppchen, aber doch merklich billiger als die Assos.


----------



## Black Evil (17. Mai 2009)

Dann scheinen für  mich wohl auch eher dünne Polster in Frage zu kommen. Leider steht bei den Artikelbeschreibungen ja oft nicht dabei wie dick die Polster sind....könnt ihr irgendwelche Hosen empfehlen ? Bislang habe ich wegen der großen Umtausch-Bequemlichkeit immer bei Rose bestellt, würde aber auch auf andere Shops ausweichen, wenn die Hosen gut sind.

@tvaellen: Wie dick sind denn die Polster an deiner Hose ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (17. Mai 2009)

S.D. schrieb:


> Diese Einstellung ist irgendwie ganz gesund.
> Ich mußte in den letzten Jahren auch immer mehr feststellen, daß es mir mehr bringt etwas weniger Geld in der Tasche zu haben und dafür meine Freizeit etwas mehr genießen zu können.
> Ich finde auch, daß man nicht nur mit extrem hochpreisigen Produkten sehr viel Spaß haben kann.
> 
> Gruß



OT: Mir werden solche Argumente immer als Fauheit ausgelegt, weil ich zB auch behaupte, lieber auf ein neu gebautes Haus, ein neues Auto oder sogar viele Kinder verzichten zu wollen, wenns mir zeitliche und finanzielle Erleichterung bringt. Es ist ja gigantisch, was man an den von mir aufgezählten Punkten an Kohle sparen kann - da sitzt ein Katz-Allmountain locker drin !
Die meißten geben ihr Geld nur für Dinge aus, mit denen sie Leute beeindrucken wollen, die sie nicht mögen. (kommt nicht von mir)

Lustiges Beispiel : Einer meiner Nachbarn wollte mal richtig angeben und hat sich ein Scott-Fully gekauft. Als er neulich zufällig vorbei kam und mich an meinem selbstzusammengebauten Custombike fummeln sah, hielt er direkt an und wollte quatschen. Als ich ihm meine Statements zu Vollfederung bei uns im Flachland (Nordseeküste) erklärte und er dann noch meine Rohloff Speedhub entdeckte, war er etwas nachdenklich, vor allem als er meinte, dass er für Touren in den Alpen oder so eh keine Zeit habe.
Vieleicht wäre es schlau von ihm gewesen mich vorher zu fragen - das hat er dann wohl auch gemerkt.


----------



## clam (17. Mai 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Der Preis erklärt sich auch daraus, dass die Hosen made in Switzerland sind, da sind die Stundenlöhne andere als in Südostasien.



Ich habe keine Ahnung, wer diesen Blödsinn verbreitet (wahrscheinlich Assos selber). 

*Assos wird definitiv nicht in der Schweiz* hergestellt, sondern in Rumänien. Womit sich deine Stundenlohntheorie leider erübrigt.

Kurze Übersicht meiner Hosen:

Nalini: Made in Italien
Castelli: Made in Rumänien
Adidas: Made in Portugal / Made in Rumänien / Made in China (je nach Produkt)
Bobshop: Made in Polen
Assos: Made in Rumänien

Steht im Label drinnen.


----------



## Cobra69 (17. Mai 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Die meißten geben ihr Geld nur für Dinge aus, mit denen sie Leute beeindrucken wollen, die sie nicht mögen. (kommt nicht von mir)


 
Yep, in Gänze lautet das Zitat so:

"Wir kaufen Dinge, die wir nicht brauchen von Geld das wir nicht haben um damit Leute zu beeindrucken die wir nicht mögen."

Von wem das ist, weiss ich allerdings im Moment auch nicht mehr. Meine aber, dass das jemand bekanntes war.

Zum Thema: Weniger Kohle <> Mehr Zeit

Ja, kann ich nachvollziehen. Seine gesamte Zeit dafür zu opfern möglichst viele Geld heranzuscheffeln ist wirklich eine wahre Verschwendung von Zeit. Dies macht auch die Aussage, dass nicht Geld ein Zeichen von Luxus ist sondern Zeit, umso besser nachvollziehbar.

Ich selbst sehe aber auch bei geringerem Einkommen kein Hindernis eine von-wem-auch-immer Hose für 250 EUR zu kaufen. Bedingung ist natürlich, dass sie es wert ist und nicht weil ich unbedingt eine Hose von von-wem-auch-immer haben muss.

Geringes Budget zur Verfügung zu haben bedeutet schliesslich nicht, verzichten zu müssen sondern schlimmstenfalls halt zu warten.


----------



## veno (17. Mai 2009)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Ich selbst sehe aber auch bei geringerem Einkommen kein Hindernis eine von-wem-auch-immer Hose für 250 EUR zu kaufen. Bedingung ist natürlich, dass sie es wert ist und nicht weil ich unbedingt eine Hose von von-wem-auch-immer haben muss.



Obwohl ich selbst eine Assos habe, die ich aber nur im Winter anziehen kann (unter die lange Hose), weil man sich damit einfach kaputtschwitzt und das absolut ekelhafte ist, dass sich das Polster wie eine Fixie Windel voller Schweiß saugt und man es bei ernsthaft sportlichen Touren fast auswringen kann. Einfach ekelhaft. Daher nur noch im Winter.

Was mich tierisch nervt an diesen Diskussionen ist, dass es viele als 

Finales Endziel ansehen, sich irgendwann mal Assos kaufen zu können. Finde das nicht nur totalen Quatsch, gerade weil die Hose viele viele Nachteile mit sich bringt, die definitiv dicke Polster nunmal mit sich bringen, sondern auch weil der Stoff genauso gut oder schlecht ist, wie der anderer Hersteller.

Lycra bleibt Lycra und wird nur vom Hersteller vernäht. Wieso meine Assos Kleidung trotzdem deutlich schwerer atment, weiß ich nicht, vermutlich liegt es aber nur an der dicken Windel, dass man definitiv stärker schwitzt.

Bei sehr MTB Touren hab ich schon festgestellt, dass der dicke Stoff sich plattdrückt und Falten bildet, die dann rote Stellen verursachen können. 

Am allerbesten komme ich persönlich mit Gore klar.


----------



## Black Evil (17. Mai 2009)

Im Prinzip bin ich bei ohnehin hochpreisigen Angelegenheiten auch der Meinung -wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal und zahlt somit doppelt und mehr. Das habe ich schon bei Bikehosen zu spüren bekommen, nachdem in meiner Lidl-Radhose nach 5 Ausfahrten ein Loch reingescheuert war. Auch schlägt sich diese Einstellung bei meiner Rohloff Speedhub nieder. Ich bin mir sicher, das Ding die nächsten 15-20 Jahre nicht erneuern zu müssen. Höchstens noch eine dazu !

Deshalb auch meine Intension zu diesem Thread - ich wollte gern wissen was der Reiz dieser Hose ist. Investitionen müssen bei mir immer einen gewissen zweckmäßigen Sinn haben.


----------



## Black Evil (17. Mai 2009)

*Sagt doch mal an, welche Hosen mit dünnem Polster ich mir mal ansehen sollte. Vorzugsweise von Rose.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (17. Mai 2009)

Und Hosen ohne Polster mit sowas drunter?? Da dein Sattel schon gepolstert ist....
Ich hab von Rose die von Giordana, die passen mir vom Schnitt her gut,
Aber das Polster dürfte dir auch zu dick sein(fahre Sattel ohne Polster).

smohr


----------



## clam (17. Mai 2009)

Billig und Günstig sind zwei Unterschiede. Abgesehen davon gibts auch richtig gute Qualität für 50 Euro. Ich hab hier auch 100 Euro Hosen, aber die hab ich mir gekauft, weil ich sie unbedingt haben wollte und nicht weil ich für 50 Euro keine vernünftige Qualität erhalte. Es ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrsinn, dass alles unter 200 Euro keine Qualität innehat. Im Gegenteil. Der Stoff extrem teurer Hosen ist teils so megadünn und leicht, dass er schnell mal einfach durchreißt oder durchscheuert (eigene Erfahrung mit einer 160 Euro Hose). 



Black Evil schrieb:


> *Sagt doch mal an, welche Hosen mit dünnem Polster ich mir mal ansehen sollte. Vorzugsweise von Rose.*



Scott, Northwave, Triathlonhosen/-einteiler


----------



## swe68 (17. Mai 2009)

Giordana hat ein recht dickes Polster. Die nehme ich gerne für längere RR-Touren.
Ansonsten bin ich sehr begeistert von meiner Etxeondo-Hose mit dünnem, aber hochwertigem Polster, die mir bei einer Rose-50%-Aktion mal günstig zugelaufen ist.


----------



## kosh_hh (19. Mai 2009)

bin früher auch mal die teuren Hosen von Assos und Sugoi (RS Short) gefahren. Fazit: sind zwar gut aber das mehr Geld nicht wert. Mein Tip für alle, die nicht im Schlüpfer durch die Gegend fahren und eine Unterhose für die Short brauchen, ist die hier von Sugoi:

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=us_41811&GTID=51005b553ca6e7b78a707a69431f0ed8a33

Das Netz Gewebe ist schön luftig und das Polster ist auch für lange Touren sehr gut.


----------



## Brother (19. Mai 2009)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Das Netz Gewebe ist schön luftig und das Polster ist auch für lange Touren sehr gut.



Kann ich mich nur anschliessen...trage die auch immer...


----------



## Black Evil (19. Mai 2009)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Mein Tip für alle, die nicht im Schlüpfer durch die Gegend fahren und eine Unterhose für die Short brauchen, ist die hier von Sugoi:
> 
> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=us_41811&GTID=51005b553ca6e7b78a707a69431f0ed8a33



Und wie siehts mit der Polsterdicke aus ? Ist so eine zusätzlich Unterhose nicht zu "fummelig" am Hintern und so ?


----------



## Hesse77 (19. Mai 2009)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> bin früher auch mal die teuren Hosen von Assos und Sugoi (RS Short) gefahren. Fazit: sind zwar gut aber das mehr Geld nicht wert.


 
kannst Du günstige Alternativen zur Sugoi RS nennen? War die Hose die mir bisher am besten sass...


----------



## tvaellen (19. Mai 2009)

veno schrieb:


> Obwohl ich selbst eine Assos habe, die ich aber nur im Winter anziehen kann (unter die lange Hose), weil man sich damit einfach kaputtschwitzt und das absolut ekelhafte ist, dass sich das Polster wie eine Fixie Windel voller Schweiß saugt und man es bei ernsthaft sportlichen Touren fast auswringen kann. Einfach ekelhaft. Daher nur noch im Winter....



Entweder hast du keine Assos oder du leidest an Neurosen.
Man kann sicher darüber streiten, ob man soviel Geld für eine Fahrradhose ausgeben soll/muss.
Aber zu behaupten, man würde sich in Assos totschwitzen und Lycra sei Lycra, ist Schwachsinn erster Klasse.
Ich bin letztes Jahr vier Rennrad Marathons > 200 km gefahren, davon war es bei zweien knackig warm. Ich habe nicht die Bohne geschwitzt.

@ Evil
sowohl das Assos Polster als auch das der Sugoi ist relativ dick.

@ Hesse77
es gibt von Sugoi auch eine etwas günstigere Hose, die Evolution. Sie soll in Polster und Material nur wenig schlechter sein als die RS. Kenne ich allerdings nur vom Hörensagen bzw. aus Zeitschriftentests.


----------



## --hobo-- (19. Mai 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Entweder hast du keine Assos oder du leidest an Neurosen.
> Man kann sicher darüber streiten, ob man soviel Geld für eine Fahrradhose ausgeben soll/muss.
> Aber zu behaupten, man würde sich in Assos totschwitzen und Lycra sei Lycra, ist Schwachsinn erster Klasse.
> Ich bin letztes Jahr vier Rennrad Marathons > 200 km gefahren, davon war es bei zweien knackig warm. Ich habe nicht die Bohne geschwitzt.



Er schreibt, dass sich das Polster vollsaugt. Und das ist wohl kaum aus dünnem Lycra.  Und damit hat er leider Recht. 



> weil man sich damit einfach kaputtschwitzt und das absolut ekelhafte ist, *dass sich das Polster wie eine Fixie Windel voller Schweiß saugt*



Vielleicht bist du deine 200km auch nicht schnell genug gefahren  So dass du nicht geschwitzt hast.


----------



## tvaellen (19. Mai 2009)

ach hobo ... komm ...  geh spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rokkshox (20. Mai 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich mal sehr viel Geld verdienen würde, hätte ich glaube ich Probleme damit
> den Sinn für eine derartige Ausgabe zu erkennen. Für 250  bekommt man ja schon einen halbwegs gescheiten Rahmen
> - dass muß man sich mal vorstellen.



Jo oder ne gute Radhose, samt Trikot und SPD-Radschuhe.

Aber wenn's so ne überteuerte Hose gibt, dann existiert auch irgendwo eine Nachfrage ...

Ansonsten: Du bist mehr als deine Über-Radhose. 

@ Black Evil: Mal abgesehen von der aktuellen Finanz-/Wirtschaftskrise kommen viele Amerikaner 
mit 2 Jobs gerade mal so über die Runden und können sich nicht mal eine Krankenversicherung leisten.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## apoptygma (20. Mai 2009)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> "Wir kaufen Dinge, die wir nicht brauchen von Geld das wir nicht haben um damit Leute zu beeindrucken die wir nicht mögen."



Mir fällt das Zitat als Filmzitat grad nur aus "Fight Club" ein 

Zu Assos:

Also ich habe noch keinen Assos-Sommer hinter mir, da ich die Hose erst ein paar Wochen habe. Aber derartiges ist mir auch noch nicht aufgefallen und ich habe die Hose bereits Inhouse auf der Rolle mehrfamls gefahren und da schwitze ich schon ansich mehr als draussen. Bis dato kann ich aber sagen, das sie definitiv das beste Polster hat und am besten im Bauchbereich sitzt. Selbst gepierct drückt meine Gore vom Bund her oft auf dem Piercing rum, es zieht, es bleibt hängen....das hab ich mit der Assos nicht, die hat ja, wie die Schwangerschaftskleidungen auch, dieses breiten elastischen Bund. Das ist super. Allerdings ziept die 3/4 ein wenig in den Kniekehlen, nicht arg, bleibt auch nix zurück, aber ist jedesmal nen wenig gewöhnungsbrdürftig. Da werd ich beizeiten eher mal ne Kurze ausprobierem.

Fahren tu ich bis dato Gore, Gonso und Assos. Und bis jetzt liegt die Assos vom Komfort weit vorn.


----------



## kosh_hh (20. Mai 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit der Polsterdicke aus ? Ist so eine zusätzlich Unterhose nicht zu "fummelig" am Hintern und so ?



Zu fummelig ist da nichts, die Hose ist halt eine Unterhose mit Polster. Nur damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen. Eine Short ist für mich eine Baggy unter der ich dann eine Unterhose mit Polster anziehe. Diese Lycra Dinger sind für mich halt Bike Schlüpfer.

Die Polsterdicke ist "mittel". Halt nicht so dick wie eine Assos-Windel und nicht so dick wie bei der RS Short. Aber auch nicht so dünn wie bei Tschibo Hosen oder billig Hosen, bei denen anscheinend nur Always-Binden als Polster eingenäht werden.




Hesse77 schrieb:


> kannst Du günstige Alternativen zur Sugoi RS nennen? War die Hose die mir bisher am besten sass...



wenn die bei dir am besten sitzt, passt doch alles... ansonsten wären günstigere Alternativen die Hose aus meinem Link, falls du Baggys trägst oder die Evolution Short von Sugoi mit festerem Stoff. Der Pro Liner und die Evolution Short haben das gleiche Polster.


----------



## --hobo-- (20. Mai 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> ach hobo ... komm ...  geh spielen



Und du Clown willlst Moderator sein. Als Mod bist du einfach nur peinlich für das Board.


----------



## veno (20. Mai 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> ach hobo ... komm ...  geh spielen



@Hobo:
Turnverein aellen schwätzt doch sowieso nur hohlen Schwachsinn  Den darf man nicht ernst nehmen. Im Canyon Thread hab ich das schon bemerkt  Hätten ihm seine Eltern lieber mal etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt und ihm etwas Benehmen beigebracht, statt teure Assos-strampler, wäre dem Board besser gedient. Aber er wehrt sich sicherlich damit, indem er das löscht oder wieder irgend einen Blödsinn antwortet


----------



## --hobo-- (20. Mai 2009)

Dafür liebe ich ihn und das Brett.


----------



## schnellejugend (20. Mai 2009)

veno hobo seinup


----------



## --hobo-- (20. Mai 2009)

Richtig  Überprüf einfach die IPs du Vollhorst, statt solche hirnlosen Behauptungen aufzufaseln.

Du hast doch einen Zweitaccount als Mod, also sollte das ja wohl kein Thema sein


----------



## schnellejugend (20. Mai 2009)

Willst du mein Freund sein?



> Du hast doch einen Zweitaccount als Mod



Welcher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veno (20. Mai 2009)

Ich bin für eine IP Überprüfung. Dann würd es mich freuen, wenn sich einer findet, der vielleicht derzeit auch in den USA studiert  Also nur zu schnellejugend, pack mal deinen Moderatorenaccount aus und prüf mal schön. Oder folgen deinen Worten wie immer keine Taten?


----------



## --hobo-- (20. Mai 2009)

Ach Leuts vergessts doch einfach. 

Ich habe schnellejugend (damals noch unter einem seiner vielen Nebenaccounts) gefragt, welchen Sinn es in seinen Augen macht, in einem anonymen Forum (wie diesem) neben seinem bereits langjährig existierenden anonymen Account (meinem eben) einen weiteren anonymen Account zuzulegen? 

Ich glaub, soviel wert ist mir das Forum nicht, dass ich bereit bin, mich ein zweites Mal anzumelden. 

Wenn ich das gewollte hätte, hätte ich das getan, wozu?? Um neben diesem Account einen weiteren anonymen zu haben? Warum? Im Gegensatz zu einigen Mods, die hier Zweitaccounts brauchen, um mal Dampf abzulassen, habe ich kein Problem damit, meine Meinung geradeaus zu schreiben - Konsequenzen gabs schon mit Abmahnungen. Und? Damit kann ich leben.

Also Schnellejugend, vergleich jetzt entweder die IPs oder halt die Luft an. Solange, bis ich Stopp sage.


----------



## yellow_ö (20. Mai 2009)

zurück zu Assos ... 

ich hab mal ernsthaft daran gedacht, wackle also in Shop und probiere...
Das Polster ist wirklich sofadick, unglaublich.
Dafür war die* Länge der Träger *ein echtes Problem!

Habe mit M begonnen (M-L bin ich normalerweise), gesteigert bis auf XXL.
Durch das dehnbare Material hätten die alle gepasst, aber die Länge der Träger ist einfach nur lächerlich.
Das Zeug ist für Rennradfahrer wohl ideal - ein Mal gebückt einrichten und danach stundenlang die Haltung nicht verändern.
Für die Benutzung eines MTBs, mit gelegentlichem Aufrichten und - Gott bewahre - absteigen vom Rad und aufrechtem Gang, das war nicht möglich, _Schmerzen im Schritt _tritt es recht gut
(an der körperlichen Ausstattung kann es nicht liegen)  

Vielleicht hatte ich ja nur Pech mit den Modellen, oder was auch immer, jedenfalls ging es nicht.


PS: ich fahr jetzt übrigens wieder normale Hosen, die Trägerhosenepoche mit dauernder Verkühlung durch nicht wegtransportierten Schweiß auf der Haut hab ich hinter mir
PPS: leider heben sich die Assos nicht auch durch besondere Robustheit von der Konkurrenz ab. N Bekannter hatte mal eine Begegnung mit Stacheldraht. Nachdem wir ihn daraus befreit hatten, waren drei richtig große Löcher in der neuen Hose. Bei einem Modell um 50,-- weit weniger tragisch.


----------



## schnellejugend (20. Mai 2009)

> Ich habe schnellejugend (damals noch unter einem seiner vielen Nebenaccounts) gefragt, welchen Sinn es in seinen Augen macht, in einem anonymen Forum (wie diesem) neben seinem bereits langjährig existierenden anonymen Account (meinem eben) einen weiteren anonymen Account zuzulegen?


Und? Nimmst du seitdem deine Pillen?

Anscheinend nicht.


----------



## tvaellen (20. Mai 2009)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> zurück zu Assos ...
> 
> ich hab mal ernsthaft daran gedacht, wackle also in Shop und probiere...
> Das Polster ist wirklich sofadick, unglaublich.
> ...



Das ist natürlich richtig. für diese Sitzposition







oder diese 






ist Assos nicht gedacht. Auch stimmt es natürlich, dass Personen mit Adipositas sich in Trägerhosen in der Regel nicht wohl fühlen.


----------



## Rokkshox (20. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mir fällt das Zitat als Filmzitat grad nur aus "Fight Club" ein



Hehe, mir kam der Spruch doch gleich bekannt vor. 

Mein leicht abgewandeltes Zitat stammt auch aus "Fight Club". 

Mir ist bei der Anprobe der "Elite Versa Short" von Pearl Izumi aufgefallen, 
daß das Sitzpolster ziemlich massiv  und steif ist und ich vermute mal, 
daß es durch das "Einreiten" noch etwas geschmeidiger wird.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrecksBecks (20. Mai 2009)

solche Hosen fahren meistens nur Hinterlader - damit das wichtigste Körpeteil schön babyzahrt bleibt!


----------



## DuncanMcleod (20. Mai 2009)

Sprichst du da aus eigener Erfahrung?


----------



## swe68 (20. Mai 2009)

Wie wäre es mit leben und leben lassen?
Wenn jemand in Assos glücklich ist - wie schön! 
Wenn anderen die Lidl-Hose reicht - auch gut!
Und für alle anderen gibt es was dazwischen. Die Hauptsache ist doch, dass sich der Biker darin wohl fühlt.


----------



## Graf Bobby (20. Mai 2009)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> Das Polster ist wirklich sofadick, unglaublich.



Wer mal in einen "neutralen" Shop geht, also keinen Assos Shop, sondern in einen richtigen Radsportladen mit Auswahl, wird neutral beraten.

Dort erfährt man ganz schnell, dass diese Sofas extrem die Durchblutung am Hintern einschlafen lassen langfristig. 

Ewig hats gedauert, bis die Leute weg von den dicken Gelsatteln gegangen sind und endlich zu harten Satteln hin, weil sie gemerkt haben, dass das dem Hintern weniger Druckstellen beschehrt und er aktiver durchblutet bleibt.

Harte Sattel sind mittlerweile normal am Rad. Ebenso sollte man den Hintern trainieren und nicht verweichlichen. Und das tut man nur, indem man Polster verwendet, die sich nicht sofort plattdrücken  und den Hintern so weich betten, dass man sich nur schwer wieder an normale Radsportpolster gewohnt.

Wie schaffen es bloß die Triathleten mit superdünnen Stoffpolstern 180km auf dem Triathlonrad zu sitzen. Tja, die sind trainiert und zwar richtig!

Wieso braucht dort keiner Assos? Weil die noch Ar.... muskeln haben.

Hab selbst mal verschiedene Hosen probieren dürfen auf der Rolle in einem Shop und muss sagen, ich bin froh, keine so dicke Hose genommen zu haben, da ich damit meinen Hintern immer mehr verweichliche und die Muskulatur sich gänzlich zurückbildet.

Das gleiche Phänomen gibts bei superüberdämpften Laufschuhen. Die Profis empfehlen daher fast immer die direkten Laufschuhe, die sind erstmal unangenehmer, trainieren aber die Muskelgruppen viel viel besser. Und langfristig hat man dort weniger Probleme.

Komischerweise brauchen viele Assosträger noch immer superteure und vor allem immer härtere Sattel und meist sogar noch Sitzcreme, bilden sich gleichermaßen aber ein, die beste Hose erworben zu haben. Wie passt das zusammen?


----------



## schnellejugend (21. Mai 2009)

Warum sind Triathleten jahrelang mit Stringtanga und BH 180 km Rad gefahren und haben sich ganze Vaselinefässer zwischen die Beine geschmiert?
Weil es alle so gemacht haben.

Du biegst dir alles zurecht, damit es in deine Argumentation passt. Es ist und bleibt aber persönliche Vorliebe.


----------



## Graf Bobby (21. Mai 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Du biegst dir alles zurecht, damit es in deine Argumentation passt. Es ist und bleibt aber persönliche Vorliebe.



Nö, ich hab eher den Eindruck, dass du Probleme hast, es logisch nachzuvollziehen.

Früher hatte man dicke Gel-Sattel und häufig nicht einmal eine Einlage in der Hose

Heute hat man dünne Sattelbretter und sehnt sich nach extrem dick gepolsterten Assos Hosen.

Beides ist nicht gut für die Durchblutung. Was ist daran unlogisch oder willst du es einfach nicht hören? 

Nochmal:
Wenn die Hosen so superdupergut sind, wieso brauchen dann einige noch immer extrem teure HighTech Sattel, die immer härter werden? Weil man so das dicke Sofa wieder auszugleichen versucht (Dicke Polster bedeuten Reibung)

Wenn die Hosen so extrem gut sind, wieso brauchen dann soviele noch Assos oder andere Sitzcreme? Unsinn oder vielleicht doch das falsche Polster gewählt?

Fragen über Fragen, die von den meisten einfach als sinnlos abgetan werden, dabei reinster normaler Logik entsprechen. 


Keiner hier fährt mit einem dicken Geld Sattel herunm, weil jeder weiß, dass das Gift für die Hinterndurchblutung ist. Jeder sehnt sich aber nach dicken Polstern. In dem Moment, wo du sitzt, ist es wurscht ob das fette Polster in der Hose oder im Sattel verarbeitet ist. Und beides ist Gift für die Durchblutung.


----------



## Black Evil (21. Mai 2009)

Graf Bobby schrieb:


> Keiner hier fährt mit einem dicken Geld Sattel herunm, weil jeder weiß, dass das Gift für die Hinterndurchblutung ist. Jeder sehnt sich aber nach dicken Polstern. In dem Moment, wo du sitzt, ist es wurscht ob das fette Polster in der Hose oder im Sattel verarbeitet ist. Und beides ist Gift für die Durchblutung.



Das stimmt nicht ! 

*Wenn das Polster in der Hose ist, findet eine Relativbewegung zwischen Bike und dir zwischen Hose und Sattel statt - die Hose rutscht auf dem glatten,harten Sattel und du bist trotzdem gepolstert.

Ist das Polster hingegen auf dem Sattel, drückt sich dein ungepolsterter Hintern in den Sattel ein, es findet kein Rutschen statt und die Relativbewegung findet in deinem Gesäßfleisch statt, was letztlich zu Schmerzen und Druckstellen führt. 
*

Insofern kann ich Sitzpolster in Hosen schon nachvollziehen. Die Frage ist nur, ob man ein sooo dickest Polster braucht...


----------



## Graf Bobby (21. Mai 2009)

Jede heutige Radhose hat ein Polster. Von daher reibt nie der Hintern direkt auf dem Sattel, sei denn du fährst nackt. Und ein dickes Polster hilft gegen Druckstellen, aber nicht gegen Reibung. 

Und abgesehen davon bin ich der Ansicht, wenn man auf dem Sattel rumrutscht, stimmt was von der Position her nicht, und da kann die beste Hose nichts ausgleichen.

Rutschen auf dem Sattel bringt meistens brennende Haut mit sich und ist äußerst unangenehm.


----------



## schnellejugend (21. Mai 2009)

Graf Bobby hat das Problem des richtigen Sitzens gelöst. Thread kann geschlossen werden.


Schön, daß es Menschen gibt die denken können. Und das auch gleich noch für alle anderen, sozusagen Gesetze denken können. Toll. Was andere für Erfahrungen gemacht haben können sie per Geisteskraft ausser Kraft setzen. Alles mit reiner Logik.

Schon deine zeitliche Abfolge wann was aufgekommen ist, ist falsch. Es war nie so, daß sich Gelsättel auf breiter Front durchgesetzt haben. Der ganze Durchblutungskram hat in den Test zB. nur am Rande bis garnichts damit zu tun, wie komfortabel ein Sattel empfunden wird. Selbst Taubheitsgefühle haben nichts mit Durchblutung zu tun. Es sei den, man bleibt sitzen bis reichlich Gewebe abgestorben ist.

Es ist und bleibt persönliche Vorliebe.


----------



## Graf Bobby (21. Mai 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Schon deine zeitliche Abfolge wann was aufgekommen ist, ist falsch. Es war nie so, daß sich Gelsättel auf breiter Front durchgesetzt haben. Der ganze Durchblutungskram hat in den Test zB. nur am Rande bis garnichts damit zu tun, wie komfortabel ein Sattel empfunden wird. Selbst Taubheitsgefühle haben nichts mit Durchblutung zu tun. Es sei den, man bleibt sitzen bis reichlich Gewebe abgestorben ist.



Ich schreibe hier weder die Chronologie des Gelsattels auf, sondern ich wiederhole mich lediglich in der Tatsache:

Wenn Assos' Hosen das non plus Ultra "wären", was das Polster betrifft, dann wundere ich mich doch darüber, dass trotzdem immernoch soviele einen neuen Sattel brauchen bzw. kaufen und bei jeder Tour (vor allem im Rennradbereich wird ja Assos gefahren) ordentlich Pampe ins Polster geschmiert wird.

Da bekommt man das Gefühl, dass viele zwar mental davon überzeugt sind, was ihnen da marketingtechnisch eingebläut wird, aber physisch halt doch merken, irgendwie brennts da unten doch noch und müssen weiter nachhelfen, womit? Na mit teurer Creme. 

Ich sag nur, was ich häufig im Rennradsegment (Treffen außerhalb des Vereins) erlebe. 235 Euro teure Hosen sollten eigentlich das non plus Ultra darstellen, das keine Cremes, Puder und was weiß ich, benötigt, oder?

Andernfalls tut es auch eine 100 Euro Hose und da kann ich für die nächsten 5 Jahre Sitzcreme kaufen (dann ist die Hose bei intensivem Gebrauch sowieso hin).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (22. Mai 2009)

Schau dir mal den Film "Höllentour" an zum Thema Sitzcreme. Jan Ullrich ist zu dieser Zeit übrigens einen Vollcarbonsattel von AX-Lightness (mit Flite Ledertarnung) und Adidashosen mit sehr dünnem Sitzpolster gefahren.

Sitzcreme ist vor allen Dingen so eine Art Hautschutzcreme. Sie hat nichts mit Druck und Durchblutung zu tun. Creme kann keinen Druck vom Gesäß nehmen. Sie kann das Wund werden durch Reibung verhindern. Sie wird schon immer verwendet.

Bei manchen tut es auch ein 15 Euro Aldihose. Jeder hat seine persönliche Grenze, was er bereit ist auszugeben. Egal, bei wieviel die liegt, sie muß anscheinend von einigen bis aufs Blut als Ausgeburt der reinen Vernunft verteidigt werden. Gerne auch mit Beleidigungen "nach oben". Finde ich extrem peinlich.


----------



## Haferstroh (22. Mai 2009)

Dass es solche Hosen in der Preisklasse gibt, zeige offensichtlich dass bei uns eine Nachfrage herrscht und die Dinger auch reichlich gekauft werden....schliesslich ist Konsumieren auch in der Wirtschaftskrise weiterhin des Deutschen liebstes Hobby. 
Alleine durch den Preis kommt sowas auch ohne Werbung reichlich ins Gespräch und treibt den Bekanntheitsgrad nach oben, ohne dass der Hersteller was dafür tun muss ausser dass was er am liebsten tut: Preisschraube mächtig nach oben drehen. 
Auch nicht verachten auch der Ich-habe-jetzt-auch-so-eine-tolle-Superhose-über-die-alles-spricht-Faktor, der nochmals Extra-Verkäufe bringt.


----------



## schnellejugend (22. Mai 2009)

Auch nicht zu verachten der Sozialneid, den es bei vielen  Forenusern erzeugt und die an solchen Themen ohne Kommentar nicht vorbeikommen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Mai 2009)

Um mal die Frage des Threaderstellers zu beantworten: ICH!!! Und zwar beide! In schwarz und in weiß! Und es gibt meiner Meinung nach keine bessere Hose als eine Assos FI.13 S5. Oder doch: zwei davon sind natürlich noch besser. Und ich bin für die Beendigung dieser Neiddiskussion hier!


----------



## nightwolf (22. Mai 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> (...) Und ich bin für die Beendigung dieser Neiddiskussion hier!


Ist doch keine Neiddiskussion hier 

Fuer mich sind Leute, deren Ar§ nach solch einer Hose verlangt, arme Schweine. Ich freu mich dass ich mir das Geld sparen kann, weil ich mit der 7.- Euro Aldi-ungepolstert-Laufhose problemlos klar komme 

<sarcasm>Ich meine, bei mir wandert die Kohle auch in die Schweiz ... aber nicht zu Assos, sondern aufs Nummernkonto </sarcasm>

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Rokkshox (22. Mai 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Auch nicht zu verachten der Sozialneid, den es bei vielen  Forenusern erzeugt und die an solchen Themen ohne Kommentar nicht vorbeikommen.


Nö, eher Mitleid, da man für 250  was sinnvolleres kaufen kann bzw. für einen Bruchteil des Preises
gleichwertige Radhosen bekommt. 

Von Billighosen vom Discounter halte ich jedoch genauso wenig.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## schnellejugend (22. Mai 2009)

Eine Alufelge fürs Auto zB.



> Von Billighosen vom Discounter halte ich jedoch genauso wenig.





> Jeder hat seine persönliche Grenze, was er bereit ist auszugeben. Egal, bei wieviel die liegt, sie muß anscheinend ... als Ausgeburt der reinen Vernunft verteidigt werden.


----------



## Black Evil (22. Mai 2009)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> NÃ¶, eher Mitleid, da man fÃ¼r 250 â¬ was sinnvolleres kaufen kann bzw. fÃ¼r einen Bruchteil des Preises
> gleichwertige Radhosen bekommt.
> 
> Von Billighosen vom Discounter halte ich jedoch genauso wenig.
> ...



Enspricht meiner Meinung und war auch Intension fÃ¼r den Thread. 

Wollen wir mal anders vorgehen : 
Warum ist die Hose denn so teuer ?  

-Material das es nirgens anders gibt
-Verarbeitung/QuallitÃ¤t
-Lebenslange Garantie ?
-sehr hohe Lebensdauer
-keine Schmerzen am Hintern

Wenn auch nur eines dieser Argumente ausschlieÃlich auf die Assos zutrÃ¤fe, wÃ¼rde ich mit mir reden lassen.

Und ich meine, alles andere kann dann ja nur noch im ideellen Bereich stattfinden, womit die Hose definitiv nicht mein Ding wÃ¤re.
GegenstÃ¤nde die nur und ausschlieÃlich wegen ideeller Werte teuer sind, finde ich gennerell uninteressant.


----------



## Graf Bobby (22. Mai 2009)

Kurz zum Thema *Neid*:

Ich hoffe nicht, dass einige hier ernsthaft glauben, dass andere auf eine Assos Hose (und koste sie auch 235 Euro) wirklich neidisch sind. Das wäre der Gipfel der Peinlichkeit, eine solche Annahme ernsthaft zu unterstellen. 

Gut, das Durchschnittsalter auf MTB News ist sicherlich geringer, als das auf RR News (wo diese Diskussion 1:1 vorgestern geführt wurde) und man zum Ergebnis kam (dem ich übrigens zustimme), dass kein Mensch neidisch auf eine Hose ist, die er sich im Falle er sie wirklich haben will, halt einfach im nächsten Shop bestellt oder vor Ort einfach kauft.

Leute - wir reden hier nicht über eine Villa für 5 Millionen, nicht über einen Bugatti, nicht über einen Top Managerposten mit 11 Millionen Jahresgehalt, sondern über eine Hose. 

Bitte bleibt auf dem Teppich, wenn ihr das Wort *Neid* damit in Verbindung bringt, auch wenn sich einige scheinbar solche Marken lediglich in der Hoffnung kaufen, andere vor Neid erblassen zu sehen - den Gefallen erfüllt ihnen glaube ich lediglich die Fantasie. 

Ich behaupte sogar dass 95% der Assos Träger die Hose im Normalfalle nicht einmal an einem Mitfahrer erkennen, wenn sie nicht gerade 5m hinter ihm fahren oder aktiv auf den Hintern glotzen. Also ich schau mir unterwegs was anderes an, als die Hintern zufällig vorbeifahrender Mountainbiker oder Rennradler. Und selbst wenn er von oben bis unten mit Assos bekleidet wäre, so würde mich das nicht im geringsten Ansatz stören, ich glaube nicht einmal, dass ich das registrieren würde, geschweige denn, mir irgendwelche Gedanken, noch weiter weg Neidgedanken machen würde. 

Mich und ich behaupte die Mehrheit auch, interessiert das nämlich garnicht.




Black Evil schrieb:


> -Material das es nirgens anders gibt
> -Verarbeitung/Quallität
> -Lebenslange Garantie ?
> -sehr hohe Lebensdauer
> -keine Schmerzen am Hintern



Ein paar Statements von mir, der ich 2 Hosen von Assos und 1 Jacke besitze.

Das Material ist Lycra oder Elasthan etc. Also eigentlich das, was Adidas, Nalini etc. auch verstricken. Das Material ist relativ dick für eine Sommerhose finde ich, im Vergleich zu meiner Adidas Elastic Power ist das Material bestimmt 3x dicker. Dadurch ist es schwitziger, der Vorteil aber auch, es ist blickdicht, was ja bei vielen anderen Hosen in gelb, rot, weiß nicht der Fall ist. Also: Assos ist in aller Regel blickdicht, großer Vorteil. Meine Adidas Elastic Power würd ich nicht in weiß kaufen, obwohl meine Adidas in hellgrau auch blickdicht sind. Ich hab aber auch des Drecks wegen am MTB NUR dunkle Hosen.

Lebenslange Garantie weiß ich nicht, ob es die gibt, auf jeden Fall werden Reklamationen relativ problemlos abgewickelt, wobei ich auch bei Castelli bereits mit 30 Euro Windjacken Reklamationen nicht minderer Qualität abgewickelt bekam. Also das ist finde ich bei den Preisen kein Goody, sondern Pflicht, funktioniert aber gut. Wartezeit bei mir (Hose) 4 Wochen.

Sehr hohe Lebensdauer kann ich nicht wirklich sagen, wobei auch meine Adidas Hosen und Nalini auch nach 4-5 Jahren einfach an den Beinen relativ leiern. Die Assos tut das auch, meine erste hab ich mir passender Größe gekauft und trotzdem kann ich von der versprochenen Kompression nach 2 Jahren und etwa 5000km (mit dieser Hose) nichts mehr spüren, aber fairerweise schreibt Assos selbst, die Kompression hält nicht ewig.

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, das Polster ist sehr angenehm, sehr dick, zum Laufen oder Absteigen tendenziell weniger geeignet, für mich vorn im Genitalbereich zu dick und vor allem hochgezogen, so dass ich es schon als unangenehm empfinde. 10cm vorn hätte man ruhig an Material sparen können. Auf Rennrad News hab ich neulich erst gelesen, dass es angeblich für dickere Hintern ausgelegt ist, weiß ich nicht.


Ich würde sagen, die Hose hat eine sehr gut Qualität und ist sehr hochwertig. Aber Preiswert ist sie nicht, zumindest nicht die Flaggschiffe. Ich würde aber auch das gleiche von Adidas' Flaggschiff behaupten, das damals seinerzeit 160 Euro und heute bei Mavic 190 Euro kostet. 

_Einziger und für mich entscheidender Unterschied_ ist der, dass die Flaggschiffe anderer Hersteller am Saisonende für diejenigen, die Warten können, heruntergesetzt zu haben sind und die Qualität die gleiche bleibt. So hab ich mir Adidas Flaggschiff für 50 statt 160 Euro abgegriffen, womit das Preisleistungsverhältnis natürlich immens steigt. Assos' Preise sind (mit Rose Rabatt Ausnahmen) fast immer gleich. Also die verlieren im Preis kaum, was aber weniger damit zu tun hat, dass sie so extrem hochwertig sind, sondern eher damit, dass es ein Luxusprodukt ist. Einen neuen Porsche wird man auch nie mit einem solchen Preisverfall erleben, weil man sich sonst die Zielgruppe als Käufer vergrault. Die wollen quasi unter sich bleiben und am liebsten natürlich im Glauben, dass alle Welt neidisch ist auf ihr Geschoss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (22. Mai 2009)

falsch, assos gibt zwingend vor, das nachlässe nicht gestattet sind.
lediglich darf mit kostenlosem versand verkauft werden.

fakt ist und bleibt, wer einen "sauhintern" hat, der kann glücklich sein, weil er alles fahren kann.
ich selber hab mir jahrelang mit den verschiedensten bikehosen rumgequält, bis ich vor gut 5-6 jahre zu assos gekommen bin.

wenn eine hose richtig gut passt, braucht man i.d.R. keine creme.
ich benutze sie vorbeugend, da ich bei längeren touren ( AlpenX etc.) auf haarwurzelentzündugen und co. gut und gerne verzichten kann.

da ich selber alle drei hosenvarianten habe kann ich gut feststellen, das die uno sowie die 13er erste sahne sind. es gibt fast keinen unterschied uno/Mille.
bei langen Fahrten spielt die 13er die vollen karten aus in bezug auf popoleiden.


----------



## madbuddha (22. Mai 2009)

Graf Bobby schrieb:


> Kurz zum Thema *Neid*:
> 
> Ich hoffe nicht, dass einige hier ernsthaft glauben, dass andere auf eine Assos Hose (und koste sie auch 235 Euro) wirklich neidisch sind. Das wäre der Gipfel der Peinlichkeit, eine solche Annahme ernsthaft zu unterstellen.


 
Es war andersrum: Einige Leute hier haben unterstellt, dass Assosträger davon ausgehen würden, dass Nichtassosträger auf sie neidisch sein würden. Und das ist natürlich einfach Blödsinn.

Ich fahre übrigens auch 2 Assoshosen. Diese Hosen sind einfach das beste für meinen Hintern. Ich steh auf die Polster.

Ich werde aber sicher mal die weiter oben im Thread genannten Sugoi RS probieren. Wenn sie gleich gut sind, werde ich die nehmen. Wenn die Assos besser sind, werde ich auch für 10 % bessere Qualität einen Mehrpreis von mehr als 10 % in Kauf nehmen.

Wir geben hier zum Teil Tausende von Euros für Fahrräder aus, obwohl man für 1000 Euro schon ausreichend gute Fahrräder bekommt. Aber wir wollen natürlich richtig großartige Fahrräder. Und bei der Hose wollen wir auf einmal anfangen zu sparen. Das verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## al ex an der (22. Mai 2009)

meine assos hat 2 stürze unbeschadet überstanden, einer davon auf schotter der  ganze becken ist ein einziger blau- roter fleck, die hose aber, PERFEKT


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Mai 2009)

kann sie auch fliegen, staubsaugen und meine magisterarbeit schreiben?


----------



## Black Evil (22. Mai 2009)

Was hat es denn mit dieser Kompressionswirkung auf sich ? Davon lese ich das erste mal...


----------



## madbuddha (22. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> kann sie auch fliegen, staubsaugen und meine magisterarbeit schreiben?


 
Kann Deine Magisterarbeit radfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rokkshox (22. Mai 2009)

madbuddha schrieb:


> Wir geben hier zum Teil Tausende von Euros für Fahrräder aus, obwohl man für 1000 Euro schon ausreichend gute Fahrräder bekommt.
> Aber wir wollen natürlich richtig großartige Fahrräder. Und bei der Hose wollen wir auf einmal anfangen zu sparen.
> Das verstehe ich nicht...


Wenn du damit meinst, daß man für 250  (ca. 500 DM) mindestens zwei hochwertige 
und vergleichbare Radhosen bekommt, dann lasse ich mir diesen Vorwurf gerne machen. 

Ich kaufe mir Hosen die für einen fairen Preis eine gute Funktion bieten und auch optisch ansprechend sind,
auf Image oder Status kann ich allerdings verzichten und da gibt's bessere Möglichkeiten. 

Ansonsten habe ich mal gelesen, daß es bei Funktionskleidung, die höchsten Gewinnmargen im Bekleidungssektor gibt ...


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## madbuddha (22. Mai 2009)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Wenn du damit meinst, daÃ man fÃ¼r 250 â¬ (ca. 500 DM) mindestens zwei hochwertige
> und vergleichbare Radhosen bekommt, dann lasse ich mir diesen Vorwurf gerne machen.


 
1) Man vergisst gerne, dass 500 DM heute auch keine 500 DM mehr wÃ¤ren, sondern bei Einrechnen der Inflation 40 % weniger. Du vergleichst also Ãpfel mit Birnen.
2) Ich denke nicht, dass es vergleichbare Hosen sind. Ich werde wie gesagt die Sugoi RS noch testen. Alle anderen Hosen haben leider nicht zu meinem Hintern gepasst. 



Rokkshox schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir Hosen die fÃ¼r einen fairen Preis eine gute Funktion bieten und auch optisch ansprechend sind,
> auf Image oder Status kann ich allerdings verzichten und da gibt's bessere MÃ¶glichkeiten.


 
Wie bereits oben geschrieben kaufen die allermeisten Leute die Assos weil sie gut passen und nicht weil sie damit angeben wollen. 



Rokkshox schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich mal gelesen, daÃ es bei Funktionskleidung, die hÃ¶chsten Gewinnmargen im Bekleidungssektor gibt ...


 
Damit hast Du jetzt mal vÃ¶llig recht. Ab welcher Gewinnmarge fÃ¤ngt Deiner Meinung nach die Frechheit an? 20%? 30%? 40%? Oder sollen wir jetzt auch alle anderen Premiummarken boykotieren? Kein Audi, BMW, Daimler mehr? Das Essen nur noch bei Aldi und Lidl kaufen? Und die Klamotten bei Tschibo und meine Schuhe bei Deichmann? Und reich und geizig sterben? 



Rokkshox schrieb:


> Ciao Rokkshox ...


GrÃ¼Ãe,
MB


----------



## schnellejugend (22. Mai 2009)

> man fÃ¼r 250 â¬ (ca. 500 DM) mindestens



Und wieviel Reichsmark waren das?



> Leute - wir reden hier nicht Ã¼ber eine Villa fÃ¼r 5 Millionen, nicht Ã¼ber einen Bugatti, nicht Ã¼ber einen Top Managerposten mit 11 Millionen Jahresgehalt, sondern Ã¼ber eine Hose.



Dem -und dem Rest auch- stimme ich im groÃen und ganzen zu. Genau deswegen frage ich mich, warum es immer zu solchen emotionsgeladenen Diskussionen kommt sobald einer "Assos" erwÃ¤hnt. Da rastet es bei einigen aus, da wird philosophiert und der eigene Lebensstil in die Waagschale geworfen.


----------



## Graf Bobby (22. Mai 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> falsch, assos gibt zwingend vor, das nachlässe nicht gestattet sind.
> lediglich darf mit kostenlosem versand verkauft werden.



Genau das hab ich in anderen Worten geschrieben. 



Trailhunterer schrieb:


> fakt ist und bleibt, wer einen "sauhintern" hat, der kann glücklich sein, weil er alles fahren kann.



Wozu diese sinnlosen Aussagen, die schon wieder Nichtassosträger degradieren sollen. Oder sind nun etwa Assosträger neidisch auf die "Sauhintern" der Nichtassosträger ?


----------



## dre (22. Mai 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> ...da ich selber alle drei hosenvarianten habe kann ich gut feststellen, das die uno sowie die 13er erste sahne sind. es gibt fast keinen unterschied uno/Mille.
> bei langen Fahrten spielt die 13er die vollen karten aus in bezug auf popoleiden.



Absolute Zustimmung! Die 13er ist für mich die beste Hose. Mit dem teuren Topmodel bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden. Das Polster passt irgendwie nicht so recht. Die Assos-Hosen passen einfach gut zu meinem Ar$ch und meinen Sätteln und gut ist.
Die Jacken und auch die Trikots sind mir aber auch zu teuer. Obwohl, wenn ich mir so einige Preise bei Gore, Zero und Vaude ansehe, die drehen auch ganz schön am Rad.

Die Diskussion über Einkommen, Arbeitszeiten, Lebensinhalte- und qualitäten offenbart hier leider eine erschreckende Niveaulosigkeit.


----------



## H.Meier (22. Mai 2009)

Reinster Kindergarten hier. 

Und den Sauhintern nehm ich glatt als Kompliment. Meine Hosen waren mit 100 Euro garantiert nicht billig, aber ich glaub ich würd mir langfristig überlegen, das Hobby zu wechseln, wenn ich nur mit Hosen klarkäme, die 230 Euro kosten  Ich brauch nämlich mindestens 3 Wechselhosen, da ich nicht jeden Tag wasche und auch mal ohne Handwäsche nach dem Fahren am nächsten Tag los will (hab noch andere Hobbys als Radfahren und Radklamotten waschen  )

Aber ich hab mir auch noch nie so ausgiebig wie ihr darüber Gedanken gemacht. Immerhin mach ich mir nämlich nur immer dann Gedanken über sowas, wenns Probleme gibt und bisher mit meinen stinknormalen Adidas Adistar Hosen hatte ich noch nie Probleme, aber es waren auch die Hosen, die mir optisch (schlicht im Design) am besten zugesagt haben.


----------



## dre (22. Mai 2009)

H.Meier schrieb:


> Reinster Kindergarten hier....




... genau das wollte ich eigentlich auch schreiben.


----------



## DrecksBecks (22. Mai 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ist doch keine Neiddiskussion hier
> 
> Fuer mich sind Leute, deren Ar§ nach solch einer Hose verlangt, arme Schweine. Ich freu mich dass ich mir das Geld sparen kann, weil ich mit der 7.- Euro Aldi-ungepolstert-Laufhose problemlos klar komme
> 
> ...



und gehirnamputiert!


----------



## Rokkshox (22. Mai 2009)

madbuddha schrieb:


> Damit hast Du jetzt mal völlig recht. Ab welcher Gewinnmarge fängt Deiner Meinung nach die Frechheit an? 20%? 30%? 40%?
> Oder sollen wir jetzt auch alle anderen Premiummarken boykotieren? Kein Audi, BMW, Daimler mehr?
> Das Essen nur noch bei Aldi und Lidl kaufen? Und die Klamotten bei Tschibo und meine Schuhe bei Deichmann?
> Und reich und geizig sterben?



Naja, wo ich das Gefühl habe über den Tisch gezogen zu werden bzw. einen Aufpreis für die Marke zu zahlen 
und ich eine vergleichbare Qualität bei einem anderen Markenhersteller (Pearl Izumi, Gore etc.)
zu einem deutlich niedrigen Preis bekomme - Stichwort "*Preis-/Leistungsverhäl*t*nis*".
Ansonsten lohnt es sich zu differenzieren, denn sonst wird die Diskussion wirklich albern. 


dre schrieb:


> Die Diskussion über Einkommen, Arbeitszeiten, Lebensinhalte- und qualitäten offenbart hier leider eine erschreckende Niveaulosigkeit.


Achso. 

Das mit dem "sauhintern"  muß man nicht unbedingt verstehen ... 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## DrecksBecks (22. Mai 2009)

kauft euch Nalini das wird noch in Italien produziert - und kommt nicht wie das ASSosklump aus Fernost - dazu outet man sich nicht als Weichei - ich hab noch nie nen PROFI MIT Assos fahren sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (22. Mai 2009)

....reden wir eigendlich von Rennradfahrern, oder von MTBlern ?


----------



## DrecksBecks (22. Mai 2009)

ist egal Arsch ist Arsch


----------



## DrecksBecks (22. Mai 2009)

Dielenbiker gibts bei jeder Gattung


----------



## Romarius (22. Mai 2009)

da werd ich ja ganz geil:
"Extrem ergonomischer, sportlicher 6-Bahnen-Schnitt nach assos Schnitttechnologie mit 2-Komponenten-Material: die Seitenbahnen aus neu-entwickeltem assos A430 LYCRA konzentriert die Muskelkraft, minimiert Müdigkeitserscheinungen und Energieverlust (15% weniger Gewicht gegenüber Vorgängermodell), ist widerstandsfähig gegen Schweiß, der Memory-Effekt sorgt für dauerhafte Formbeständigkeit des Materials + der Sitzpolsterbereich aus A431 LYCRA ist extrem widerstandsfähig und bietet enorme Kompressionseigenschaften. Perforierte, hochelastische LYCRA-Träger, Mesh-Rückeneinsatz mit antibakteriellem und antistatischem Carbonfaden, kleine Reflex-Paspel am Bein, softe, Bicolor-Oberschenkelbündchen (links silberfarbig, rechts schwarz) mit silikonisierter Innenseite, FI.13 S5-Sitzpolster. Inkl. Active Wear Cleanser + Chamois Creme
Material: 75% Polyamid, 22% Elasthan, 3% Polamid (Carbonfaser)
Größen: S - TIR (s. assos Größentabelle)" (aus dem link, erste seite im fred)


kann die hose auch kochen und putzen? überlege dieses teil meiner freundin vorzuziehen!!!


----------



## DrecksBecks (22. Mai 2009)

die Chamois Creme auch für Analverkehr geeignet?


----------



## DrecksBecks (22. Mai 2009)

hab seit gestern das Gefühl jemand hätte mir ne Gurke in den Hintern gesteckt!


----------



## Trailhunterer (22. Mai 2009)

Graf Bobby, du scheinst ja für die firma assos den vertrieb zu leiten, so angefressen wie du bist.

ich wäre froh, wenn ich so einen "sauarsch" hätte, dann könnte ich jede hose fahren, egal von wem.
richtig, das ist ein kompliment, sorry wenn du das nicht verstanden hast.

so, zu den tollen gewinnspannen. so gross wie rose ist, haut der fast 100% auf den ek drauf.


----------



## Graf Bobby (22. Mai 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> kauft euch Nalini das wird noch in Italien produziert - und kommt nicht wie das ASSosklump aus Fernost - dazu outet man sich nicht als Weichei - ich hab noch nie nen PROFI MIT Assos fahren sehen!



Stimmt auffallend, Assos kommt allerdings aus Fernost(europa). Habt ihr gewusst, dass Adidas die Produktion von China nach Portugal verlagert hat? Die letzten Adidas Teile kamen allesamt aus Portugal. Abgesehen davon Castelli kommt aus Rumänien. Aber viele sind irgendwie der Meinung, dass Assos aus der Schweiz kommt. Mag für einige wenige Modelle zutreffen, aber nicht für alle. Genauso wie Conti nicht in DE produziert.


----------



## al ex an der (22. Mai 2009)

weiss jemand eigentlich was die rennradprofis für hosen und sättel fahren?
sind es extra abgestimmte(zumindest sättel) oder ganz "normal " käufliche ware?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (22. Mai 2009)

und wen interessiert das.
ich kenne keinen bmw oder mercedesfahrer die ein allradmodell fahren,
die sich beschweren, weil das ding nicht in deutschland gebaut wird.
die wollen einfach nur bmw oder mercedes fahren.

mir egal wo assos produziert, solange die klamotten meinen qualitätsansprüchen genügen, und mein hintern sich über die hosen freut.


----------



## Marlene456 (22. Mai 2009)

Bei Sportklamotten frage ich mich generell immer, was da mit den Preisen los ist, die steigen und steigen und zwar so hoch ..


----------



## Graf Bobby (22. Mai 2009)

Hosen meist das, was gesponsert wird.

Adidas trugen die T-Mobile Fahrer, Saunier Duval trugen soweit ich weiß Castelli, sehr viele tragen Nalini, Santini. Die Discovery Mannschaft (Armstrong) trug bzw. trägt soweit ich weiß Nike. Cervelo Team trägt auch Castelli.

Soweit ich weiß gibts nur eine schweizer Mannschaft, die mit Assos ausgerüstet wird und da gabs sogar mal ein Ding, dass die ihre Kleidung selbst kaufen sollten oder mussten. 

Denke aber auch, dass Assos einfach nicht die Masse anspricht. Ich meine .... seid mal ehrlich, wer von den Nicht Radsportlern kennt bitte Assos? Wohl keiner. Adidas, Nike sind da deutlich populärer.

Aber der Hauptsponsor dürfte aus Italien (Nalini) kommen. 

Schau dir beim Bobshop mal die gängigen Profitrikots an.


----------



## Graf Bobby (22. Mai 2009)

@Marlene: 

90% Marketing



Trailhunterer schrieb:


> und wen interessiert das.



Mich, denn ich will wissen, wofür ich soviel zahle: Für die eigenen Arbeitsplätze im Lande oder lediglich für Marketingmenschen in der Schweiz, mit denen wir übrigens weniger zu tun haben als mit Portugal, Bulgarien, Rumänien oder Polen. 

Und wenn nebenbei der neueste Assos Kauf dann noch gerechtfertigt wird mit "Aber das wird doch in der Schweiz hergestellt und ist deshalb so teuer". Da schüttelts mich  weil man nicht so naiv sein kann, um das zu glauben. Auch die Assos Models wollen bezahlt werden und da würde bei den Stundenlöhnen in der Schweiz schlicht nichts über bleiben für die Firma, wenn alles für die Produktionskosten drauf geht.


----------



## Sabsine (22. Mai 2009)

Auch die teuerste Assos ist kein Wunderallheilmittel für alle Sitzprobleme  Ich habe darin nach 100km auf dem Rennrad genauso Probleme (Brennen am Hintern) wie in deutlich günstigeren Hosen. Das Problem habe ich auch mit dieser Creme. Bin derzeit noch am Werkeln, woran es liegt, an der Hose jedenfalls nicht. 

Das Assos Polster im Damenbody ist aber angenehm groß, insbesondere bei etwas breiteren Hintern . 

Wo aber starker Nachbesserungsbedarf herrscht ist meiner Meinung nach die Atmungsaktivität. Ich steige aus keiner Hose so nass heraus, wie aus der Assos. Die ist am Rücken (wo ich als starke Schwitzerin eben meine Problemzone habe) klatschnass, wenn ich fahre. Keine andere Hose ist so nass im Kreutzbereich, wie meine Assos.

Ich bin derzeit am Suchen nach einer passenden Gore Hose mit Assos Polster. Soll es ja angeblich auch geben. 

Am besten Dampfdurchlässig ist nach wie vor der Adidas Stoff (meiner Erfahrung nach). Leider gibts aber die Marke im Radsport nicht mehr. Deren Kleidung trocknet bei mir am allerschnellsten, auch heute wieder gemerkt, als ich meine Radsachen gewaschen habe und auf der Wäschespinne im Garten aufgehängt habe. Ganz schlecht trocknen bei mir Nike Trikots und Assos Hosen. Am besten trocknet der Adidas Stoff. Keine Ahnung wieso.


----------



## Romarius (22. Mai 2009)

Marlene456 schrieb:


> Bei Sportklamotten frage ich mich generell immer, was da mit den Preisen los ist, die steigen und steigen und zwar so hoch ..



weil die Kunden es bezahlen. preise, gerade im freizeitsportbereich werden schon lange nicht mehr nach produktionskosten + gewinnmarge (ca 30%, wobei da einige unterschiedliche dinge dann von abgehen. durchschnittlicher gewinn aller deutschen unternehmen nach steuern ist ca 1%) gemacht. ausloten was geht und dann 1 cent drunterbleiben 

da aussenwirkung und freizeiterleben in unserer zivilisation immer wichtiger werden, kaum verwunderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (23. Mai 2009)

> Am besten Dampfdurchlässig ist nach wie vor der Adidas Stoff (meiner Erfahrung nach). Leider gibts aber die Marke im Radsport nicht mehr



Ist jetzt Mavic.


----------



## schnellejugend (23. Mai 2009)

H.Meier schrieb:


> ...



Kannst du das alles hier nochmal posten? Es wäre doch schade, wenn das in einem Hosenthread untergeht.


----------



## sonic3105 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich sage einfach mal wer Assos fahren will soll das tun, keine frage das andere Hosen eventuell die gleiche Quali bei günstigerem Preis bieten.
Aber das kann man auf fast alles im Leben beziehen.
Dazu kommt die frage ob man mit Lycra oder Baggy fahren will, was wiederum auch Geschmackssache ist.
Ich für meinen Teil kaufe auch lieber im kleinen Laden um die ecke und zahl da gerne 10 euro mehr als beim Versandhändler.

Und zum Thema Assos Hose kann ich nur sgen die leute die ich so kenne waren mit Assos sehr Zufrieden.


----------



## kettenknecht (23. Mai 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich freu mich dass ich mir das Geld sparen kann, weil ich mit der 7.- Euro Aldi-ungepolstert-Laufhose problemlos klar komme



Gott sei Dank, bin nicht der einzige "Eisenarsch" der damit rumdüst 
Im Ernst bin Froh in dieser Hinsicht relativ unempfindlich zu sein...



Romarius schrieb:


> weil die Kunden es bezahlen. preise, gerade im freizeitsportbereich werden schon lange nicht mehr nach produktionskosten + gewinnmarge (ca 30%, wobei da einige unterschiedliche dinge dann von abgehen. durchschnittlicher gewinn aller deutschen unternehmen nach steuern ist ca 1%) gemacht. ausloten was geht und dann 1 cent drunterbleiben
> 
> da aussenwirkung und freizeiterleben in unserer zivilisation immer wichtiger werden, kaum verwunderlich.



ja den Eindruck gewinnt man leicht wenn man unseren Sport so betrachtet  andererseits ist der Kunde nicht gezwungen die Mondpreise mancher Hersteller zu bezahlen und kann mit dem Geldbeutel bzw. dessen Verschließen einen Wandel erzwingen



DrecksBecks schrieb:


> ist egal Arsch ist Arsch



weiter so mein Bester


----------



## Graf Bobby (23. Mai 2009)

Sabsine schrieb:


> Am besten Dampfdurchlässig ist nach wie vor der Adidas Stoff (meiner Erfahrung nach). Leider gibts aber die Marke im Radsport nicht mehr. Deren Kleidung trocknet bei mir am allerschnellsten, auch heute wieder gemerkt, als ich meine Radsachen gewaschen habe und auf der Wäschespinne im Garten aufgehängt habe. Ganz schlecht trocknen bei mir Nike Trikots und Assos Hosen. Am besten trocknet der Adidas Stoff. Keine Ahnung wieso.



Wie schnellejugend schon schreibt. Adidas ist jetzt Mavic. Aber du sollst ja auch nicht damit kochen, sondern sie tragen 

Ernsthaft: Adidas hat halt stoffmäßig den Vorteil, dass sie in vielen Sportarten unterwegs sind und somit ständig was optimieren können. Adidas ist ja überwiegend im Laufsport unterwegs und dort eine Stoffentwicklung bedeutet ganz simpel, dass man sie überall billig einsetzen kann. Ist klar. Die Adidas Teile sind im Race Segment alles andere als günstig gewesen. Mavic packt ja noch mal einen drauf und dort kosten die Top Hosen nun 190 Euro  

Kaum ein anderer Hersteller hat so Preise außer Assos (aber die sind dafür halt bekannt). Selbst Castelli hat richtig günstige Hosen im Programm. 

Adidas lässt sich wie Assos auch den Markennamen teuer bezahlen.


----------



## clam (23. Mai 2009)

Sabsine schrieb:


> Am besten Dampfdurchlässig ist nach wie vor der Adidas Stoff (meiner Erfahrung nach). Leider gibts aber die Marke im Radsport nicht mehr. Deren Kleidung trocknet bei mir am allerschnellsten, auch heute wieder gemerkt, als ich meine Radsachen gewaschen habe und auf der Wäschespinne im Garten aufgehängt habe. Ganz schlecht trocknen bei mir Nike Trikots und Assos Hosen. Am besten trocknet der Adidas Stoff. Keine Ahnung wieso.



Leute, die stark schwitzen, sollten sowieso von einigen Marken bzw. Funktionsklamotten die Finger lassen. Als Extremschwitzer merke ich sofort, worin ich fahren kann oder worin ich eingehe.

So empfinde ich *subjektiv* Craft und Adidas als am dampfdurchlässigsten bzw. atmungsaktivsten. Ich hasse es, klatschnass auf dem Rad zu sitzen und durch den Fahrtwind ausgekühlt zu werden.

Bestimmte Marken kann ich fahren, sind aber nicht optimal: Castelli, Nalini, Sugoi, Vaude, Tune.

Bestimmte Marken fahr ich garnicht mehr, da sie für mich zu teuer sind in anbetracht ihrer Atmungsaktivität. Dazu zählen Shimano, PearlIzumi, Gore, Assos (Hosen ok, Trikots gehen nicht), Jeantex, Gonso, Löffler. 

Dampfdurchlässigkeit ist nicht unbedingt ein Qualitätskriterium, sondern die Testmodelle sind einfach anders gestrickt, das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Passform ist auch nicht unbedingt ein Qualitätssiegel. Es gibt Kleidung, die teuer ist und mir zum Beispiel trotzdem nicht passt: Gore. Alles eine Frage der Zielgruppe und den eigenen Anforderungen an das Zeug. 

Jeder mag anderen Stoff und andere Schnitte, daher kann man nie grundsätzlich sagen, das und jenes ist schlecht.


----------



## DrecksBecks (25. Mai 2009)

wieso gibts keine Adidashosen mehr?


----------



## dre (26. Mai 2009)

..das mit der "Dampfdurchlässigkeit", bzw. jener kaum vorhandenen, bei den Assos-Hosen ist wirklich mies. Ich selber fahre mit Assos-Hosen und habe mir darüber eigentlich noch nie richtig Gedanken gemacht. Aber jetzt wo ich dies hier lesen, muss ich dem zustimmen. Man sitzt schon im eigenen Saft, was nach langer Zeit doch recht unangenehme ist. Außerdem sieht man schon nach kurzer Zeit so aus, als hätte man sich eingeschifft, zumindest bei den nicht schwarzen Hosen, da man die Ränder der Feuchtgebiete gut erkennen kann.
Für diese Preisklasse wirklich nicht gut.


----------



## clam (26. Mai 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> wieso gibts keine Adidashosen mehr?



Zumindest das Material wurde weitestgehend von Mavic übernommen. Die letzten Adidas Teile wurden 2008 schon von Mavic vertrieben bzw. in deren Auftrag produziert. Mavic ist also platt gesagt jetzt Adidas. Wobei die Qualität für den Preis meines Erachtens nach bei Mavic stark zu Wünschen übrig lässt. Eines meiner Mavic Produkte zieht schon jetzt Fäden, wo Adidas seit über 5 Jahren problemlos stand hält.


----------



## yellow_ö (26. Mai 2009)

"Dampfdurchlässigkeit" lässt sich doch ganz einfach testen:
nach dem waschen.

Meine mir am besten passendste Hose - Sugoi - braucht lockere 2-3 Tage bis das Polster trocken ist. Entsprechend angenehm ist das zu fahren, geht eigentlich nur in der Übergangszeit (denn im Winter macht n nasser Hintern auch keinen Spaß)

Mit Abstand die besten sind die Agu, hier aber auch nur die mit dem "Nalini" Polster. Sind am selben Tag schon "kastenfähig"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clam (26. Mai 2009)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> "Dampfdurchlässigkeit" lässt sich doch ganz einfach testen:
> nach dem waschen.



Ich glaube, die "offizielle" Testmethode verläuft tatsächlich nicht sonderlich viel anders. Müssen halt nur die gleichen Bedingungen sein.



> Meine mir am besten passendste Hose - Sugoi - braucht lockere 2-3 Tage bis das Polster trocken ist. Entsprechend angenehm ist das zu fahren, geht eigentlich nur in der Übergangszeit (denn im Winter macht n nasser Hintern auch keinen Spaß)



 Echt? Solang? Ich hatte mal eine Sugoi RS. Leider verkauft, sonst hätte ich es mal testen können.

Das Polster meiner Lieblingshose war im patschnassen Zustand am Sonntag binnen 1h im Keller trocken. 

Besonders eklig bei aggressivem Schweiß, wenn man in der eigenen Suppe fährt, ich hab mich damit immer regelmäßig rot im Schritt gefahren.


----------



## DrecksBecks (26. Mai 2009)

assos fahrer sitzen nicht lange im Sattel - zu anstrengend


----------



## tvaellen (2. Juni 2009)

Bei der Tour hatte ich natürlich meine Assos an. Auch nach fast 8 h Fahrt *null *Sitzprobleme.


----------



## polo (3. Juni 2009)

rob? bist du's?


----------



## swe68 (3. Juni 2009)

Rob fährt zwar in Assos, aber kein Rennrad.


----------



## polo (3. Juni 2009)

die ähnlichkeit sehe ich weniger bei hosen- oder radtyp, sondern beim kindlichen leistungsposaunen und bei der trügerischern verallgemeinerung.


----------



## dubbel (3. Juni 2009)

rob wär das auch mit dreirad gefahren.


----------



## polo (3. Juni 2009)

und ohne hose.


----------



## --hobo-- (4. Juni 2009)

polo schrieb:


> die ähnlichkeit sehe ich weniger bei hosen- oder radtyp, sondern beim kindlichen leistungsposaunen und bei der trügerischern verallgemeinerung.



 ups ich darf ja nix sagen, sonst werd ich wieder ermahnt und krieg' 'ne Maulsperre angehängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

